# Oil leak around front engine



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Here is a picture of the front engine of an audi tt. I found it from the web to help me describe the issue I am facing.
Yesterday I drove the audi and on my way back home, I found a puddle of oil under the car. I Iooked under the car and I saw the leak coming from the front right side of the engine when you face the engine. I looked under the hood around the dip stick area and it's not the dipstick leaking. I looked at the valve gasket area and there was no leak. So where else should I focus. There is a major leak .

Thanks


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

You will need to get under the car and remove the undertray to pin point it exactly . Oil could be leaking down and tracking along the tray away from the leak


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

There a number of areas that can spring a leak. Sounds like gearbox side however. But why don't you have a look with a torch? Needs visual inspection and not something we can do with any specific pics, could be sump or anything, etc.

How badly is it leaking also? Can you look from underneath, a friendly local garage will have a look for nothing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Without any specific pics**

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Without any specific pics**
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Hi,

Finally, I was able to get a picture from the web to show where there I can see the oil from a flashlight. This is located in the front as I mentioned earlier.

.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi jrnicl4, No one can really help you locate, all we can say is plastic dipstick tube is more than likely & oil filter/turbo oil return & plug on top of oil filter bracket are others.
Hoggy.


----------



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi jrnicl4, No one can really help you locate, all we can say is plastic dipstick tube is more than likely & oil filter/turbo oil return & plug on top of oil filter bracket are others.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Ok this is a good start. I did an oil change and, at the same time, replaced the cracked dipstick yesterday. Of course oil was there already. So this morning I pressure washed the engine while it was running to clean the area. I then drove the car and oil was flushed again in this area. I put my hand around the dipstick base and looked with the flashed light and it did not seem to be it. I put my hand around the oil filter base and it was not that either. So I have to look at the last two you mentioned: turbo oil return & plug on top of oil filter bracket are others.


----------



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Can send me a good link of the engine schematic with all the hoses/connections?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, this may help.... click to enlarge








Hoggy.


----------



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, this may help.... click to enlarge
> 
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy.

It seems really wet with oil in the area of the picture you gave me. what is the best way to handle this situation. Should I take everything a part and replace the gasket and hoses. Or, should I high pressure wash the area again and try to rev high and locate the issue?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi jrnicl4, Clean the area & run engine to locate leak.
Hoggy.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I may be stating the obvious but you can see the place on your photo where the oil filter adaptor housing and oil cooler and oil filter all fit onto the front of the block - and it's right in your marked off zone.
I would check the filter first, the pressure switch and the adaptor itself.
I would also keep an eye on my oil level before you carry on with your diagnosis


----------



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Matt B said:


> I may be stating the obvious but you can see the place on your photo where the oil filter adaptor housing and oil cooler and oil filter all fit onto the front of the block - and it's right in your marked off zone.
> I would check the filter first, the pressure switch and the adaptor itself.
> I would also keep an eye on my oil level before you carry on with your diagnosis


Thanks Matt!!! That's a great idea to check on the oil level as it must be lower now.

Also, What is the best way to access to this area?

Should i drain the oil and/or coolant?

Should I remove the intake manifold first?

Any help would be well appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Check the turbo oil feed connection which is situated on top of the oil filter housing, also there's a big gasket that goes between the block and oil filter housing that could also leak.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L33JSA said:


> Check the turbo oil feed connection which is situated on top of the oil filter housing, also there's a big gasket that goes between the block and oil filter housing that could also leak.


Lee knows his stuff, I would advise you to follow his advice


----------



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Check the turbo oil feed connection which is situated on top of the oil filter housing, also there's a big gasket that goes between the block and oil filter housing that could also leak.


Hi Lee,

Thanks for your help. How would you advise to access to this area? Do I have to remove the intake manifold to access to the area? Also is there a link that would describe the parts name and hoses name, so that I could down the road point to the right part when i communicate with the forum or even know which part I am ordering?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

You need to thoroughly clean the area first to figure out where it's actually coming from before going out an spending money on parts that you mightn't need.

You can access that area from both underneath and on top without removing anything.


----------



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> You need to thoroughly clean the area first to figure out where it's actually coming from before going out an spending money on parts that you mightn't need.
> 
> You can access that area from both underneath and on top without removing anything.


Oh Great, I found the issue. The breather hose is split in two and I could see where the oil was coming from. Just ready to place order of a new one.

Please advice on the order:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007WZ ... 062M1ZWK81


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

jrnicl4 said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > You need to thoroughly clean the area first to figure out where it's actually coming from before going out an spending money on parts that you mightn't need.
> ...


New hose clips??

Audi often use crimp type hose clips so you might want to order normal jubilee type so you can secure the new hoses.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jrnicl4 said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > You need to thoroughly clean the area first to figure out where it's actually coming from before going out an spending money on parts that you mightn't need.
> ...


Are you sure they are the right parts?


----------



## jrnicl4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes they are. When you place your order for parts there is an option to check if the parts fit your car.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Is your car BAM or APX engined?


----------

